# Horn length?!



## balluba03 (Sep 13, 2011)

Just wondering how long aduly pygmy goats horns get? And do they ever need to be trimmed?!


----------



## freemotion (Sep 13, 2011)

I've never heard of trimming horns.....the only two pygmies I had were hornless.  One was disbudded as a baby before I got her and the other was naturally polled, or hornless, so I can't help you with length....pretty long, I'd think!


----------



## elevan (Sep 13, 2011)

You don't need to trim horns unless they are growing back into the goat's head.

This should give you an idea  of the size a pygmy buck's horns can get.  Does horns don't get quite so impressive.


----------

